# C. Duvaliana (C. luddemanniana coerulea x C. purpurata-alba ‘Red Carmin’)



## southernbelle (May 5, 2021)

This one is interesting in that it’s very fragrant and it smells like root beer!!


----------



## terryros (May 5, 2021)

Good growing, Deb. I like it. I think you meant to capitalize the Duvaliana in your title line. I thought about getting this, but they weren’t smaller seedlings by the time I decided!


----------



## monocotman (May 5, 2021)

Lovley thing! Like Terry, I was tempted to get one of these as well,
David


----------



## abax (May 5, 2021)

The idea of a beautiful Catt. smelling like root beer is very appealing. It has a good
upright dorsal too.


----------



## terryros (May 6, 2021)

I think that Jerry Fischer's idea to remake long ago primary hybrids with superior parents is a good one. We have lost most or all of the fantastic parents from the early days (species and primary hybrids). Maybe using natural or chemically converted polyploid parents we can recover these. I think that many of these primary hybrids will rival our current complex hybrids. I just like to find them as seedlings so I know they will be virus free and have time to adjust to my growing conditions. I should not have been tardy with this one.


----------



## southernbelle (May 6, 2021)

terryros said:


> Good growing, Deb. I like it. I think you meant to capitalize the Duvaliana in your title line. I thought about getting this, but they weren’t smaller seedlings by the time I decided!


Thanks, it is nicer than Jerry’s website photo which looks white. This has nice petal color. Fragrance is really bizarre because unexpected. I guess I was thinking duvaliana was a species. Thanks fir correctng.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 6, 2021)

very good lip colour


----------



## southernbelle (May 6, 2021)

abax said:


> The idea of a beautiful Catt. smelling like root beer is very appealing. It has a good
> upright dorsal too.


Fourth bloom and almost all the flowers have had upright dorsals. Every now and then, one flops.


----------



## southernbelle (May 6, 2021)

Sorry posted twice


----------



## southernbelle (May 6, 2021)

terryros said:


> I think that Jerry Fischer's idea to remake long ago primary hybrids with superior parents is a good one. We have lost most or all of the fantastic parents from the early days (species and primary hybrids). Maybe using natural or chemically converted polyploid parents we can recover these. I think that many of these primary hybrids will rival our current complex hybrids. I just like to find them as seedlings so I know they will be virus free and have time to adjust to my growing conditions. I should not have been tardy with this one.


It’s a good grower with leads on both sides, so when it outgrows the pot it’ll have your name on the division.


----------



## terryros (May 6, 2021)

Because it is a primary hybrid of the two species there will be some variation and I think you got a better one.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 7, 2021)

Nicely grown.

Purpuratas are very dominant in breeding. Looks like a super purp with no lueddie present (except the darker colors).


----------



## Just1more (May 7, 2021)

I love this! One for my wish list!


----------



## PeteM (May 7, 2021)

Very beautiful. Love the drastic gradient change of color from the lip to the petals. It really makes this flower stand out. Rootbeer. Ha. Love it. Hmm Luddie seems to be present in the flower count. Hopefully that improves on the next round, we need more of these flowers in our life. Great blooming!


----------



## southernbelle (May 8, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Very beautiful. Love the drastic gradient change of color from the lip to the petals. It really makes this flower stand out. Rootbeer. Ha. Love it. Hmm Luddie seems to be present in the flower count. Hopefully that improves on the next round, we need more of these flowers in our life. Great blooming!


Thanks! Two more flowers just opended on another spike. Both have nice upright dorsals. Interestingly on first day the petals on the new flowers were white with the slightest blush of pink. Second day they are almost as intense as the other flowers.


----------



## Guldal (May 9, 2021)

Dear Belle, please, bring it out for a photo session in natural light to make us enjoy it in the full!


----------



## southernbelle (May 9, 2021)

Boy, Guidal, you are tough on a girl!! Here it is. First: Full shot; Second: 2 newer flowers that opened white this week; Third: two old flowers. Only one has a floppy dorsal.


----------



## PeteM (May 9, 2021)

Wow, worth the extra effort. Those colors!


----------



## southernbelle (May 9, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Wow, worth the extra effort. Those colors!


I dont see a whole lot of difference in the before and after so you all must have a better eye! The old flowers have faded a bit at the lower light upstairs.


----------



## monocotman (May 9, 2021)

Love it!
David


----------



## terryros (May 9, 2021)

Sigh. Much better than Jerry’s picture, which I think convinced me not to get it! I should have just believed in the cross and gotten it. I think I wasn’t committed to species and primary hybrids as much back then. When it divides we will definitely have a trade.


----------



## southernbelle (May 9, 2021)

terryros said:


> Sigh. Much better than Jerry’s picture, which I think convinced me not to get it! I should have just believed in the cross and gotten it. I think I wasn’t committed to species and primary hybrids as much back then. When it divides we will definitely have a trade.


Your name is on it! I agree, I didn't want it until Jerry convinced me his photo didn't do it justice. The first time it bloomed for me and had such a soft pretty color, I liked it. Funny, I didn't notice it on the first two flowers this time, but on the second two, they opened with white petals and each day turned pinker. This one has grown on me each time, and when you add in the super unusual fragrance, it's a winner!


----------



## southernbelle (May 9, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Wow, worth the extra effort. Those colors!


Oh my, I've been looking at this on my phone! Amazing difference than on the computer. The originals are very dark on the computer. I see why you guys see such a difference.


----------



## Guldal (May 10, 2021)

Thank you, Belle, for making the extra effort! I can only join Peter in acknowledging, that it was really worth the while. It's such an unadulated joy in a light were you get a true picture of its gorgeous colours!

And, Belle, it's in no way my intention to be facetious, but if the differences of the photographs under the different light condition, aren't clear as glass to you, I really think, you need to contact an ophthalmologist. The proposal is meant out of serious concern and in no way a joke!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Guldal (May 10, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> Oh my, I've been looking at this on my phone! Amazing difference than on the computer. The originals are very dark on the computer. I see why you guys see such a difference.


Thank God!


----------



## southernbelle (May 10, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Thank you, Belle, for making the extra effort! I can only join Peter in acknowledging, that it was really worth the while. It's such an unadulated joy in a light were you get a true picture of its gorgeous colours!
> 
> And, Belle, it's in no way my intention to be facetious, but if the differences of the photographs under the different light condition, aren't clear as glass to you, I really think, you need to contact an ophthalmologist. The proposal is meant out of serious concern and in no way a joke!
> 
> Kind regards, Jens


Thank you for your concern, I do appreciate it. The difference on my phone was one of a bit better color, brightness, I guess. But, on my computer the original inside shot was dark and dull. So if you all are seeing it differently that explains a lot. I will photograph in natural light from now on. Thanks all!! And thanks for the comments on the two flowers.


----------

